# Tribute to Jean's Nina



## WiscTiger

<span style='font-family: Arial Black'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Remember Me </span> </span> 

<span style="color: #FF0000"> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>When you see a little piece of paper or cardboard that you swear wasn't there just a little while ago, that is me sharing my treasures with you.

When you see a pretty little piece of sparkle or pretty ribbon that you don't know how it got there, that is me.

When the sun is shinning so much that you have to squint your eyes, that is me saying hello.

When you see a beautiful butterfly floating around, that is me just checking if you want to play a little game.

When it is snowing and those flakes land on you, that is me giving kisses, especially to my dog pals when those snow flakes land right on your nose.

When you look up at the night sky and see that one star that is just a little brighter than the rest, what is me sharing some of my glitter collection. 


Remember me this way. </span> </span> 










<span style="color: #FF0000"> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>I will be checking on you from time to time, but I won't be there all the time. This girl is going to be busy meeting all these good looking doggies. Well gotta go there is one I just have to meet.
Loves Nina </span> </span>


----------



## DianaM

Awww Val.... I'm so sorry. Nina looks so beautiful in that photo. What a great poem as well, it's very touching.

Rest in peace, Nina.


----------



## acurajane

O my goodness that was beautiful. I am crying. I am so sorry for your loss. she was so beautiful


----------



## Karin

I'm so sorry for your loss, Jean. That is a beautiful poem and such a pretty picture. What a happy and beautiful girl.

Rest in peace Nina. You were obviously very much loved.


----------



## hipster36

Run free pretty girl!







beautiful poem!


----------



## AnnaRiley

Such beautiful words. Nina is beautiful. Much sympathy going out to you. Bless you Nina and have fun at the Bridge.


----------



## chruby

So sorry Jean. No doubt you gave her a wonderful life. RIP Nina


----------



## GSDTrain

that is beautiful


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Thank you Val. 

Isn't it beautiful-I love it. 

Nina would take tiny little pieces of paper or cardboard and hide them in her bed. When anyone would walk by she would come out of the door to yell at them. It would take me forever to find the treasure she was hiding. Once it was a teeny star from 4th of July garland.









Thank you all again. It has been a shocking week and a half to be sure. One that was made easier by everyone's help and support and love for Nina. 

She was a wonderful dog, a perfect fit here. She waited for me to come back to Cornell and get her, and then she knew she could let go. Her final gifts were so sweet-a wagging tail and pulling to get to the car, a final burger, de-eyeing her pig, and in her final time with me, looking for me when I would move away, and letting me know it was time to let her leave us.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Oh Jean I'm so sorry for your loss.







I haven't followed Nina's story b/c of our Golden & her issue. You have helped & gave me great advice with that issue & I thank you for taking time to do so when dealing with your own issues.

I didn't know Nina was that bad until seeing this post. I'm in tears right now as I type & feel deeply for your loss. I feel soon I will have to face that dreaded deed with our Golden. This will be the first dog I have ever lost. She is our first dog, & then the GS's came about.

I hate this part of having pets .............









My thoughts are with you at this hard time.

Nina you pretty black beauty (love them blacks) run free.........


----------



## valb

Special Lady with the shining eyes...

May you rest in everlasting peace...


----------



## sd3567

<span style='font-family: Century Gothic'> </span> what a beautiful girl she was. I am so sorry for your loss. Cherish your memories of her, they are special.


----------



## Kay13411

Dearest Nina Rest in Peace beautiful girl, run free..... 

Jean I am so sorry you had to go though all this, but know that Nina was truely loved by all that you have done for her. I love the pictures you posted and am glad that you did. I am again at a lost for words you and Nina are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GSDLoverII

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Nina


----------



## SuzyE

I am very very sorry.


----------



## Katerlena

That's so sweet how Nina used to find and hide her little treasures. It sounds like she was your little special treasure Jean. I hope the many happy memories you have of her give you comfort. 

Rest in Peace dear Nina


----------



## DancingCavy

Tears are streaming as I read this. What a character Nina was hiding her treasures. I think you both were truly blessed to have found each other.

RIP, Nina.


----------



## ozzymama

I still don't like coming anywhere near this section Jean, but I want you to know how sorry I am.


----------



## ninhar

Jean, I am so sorry. You have a wealth of memories of the good times. Nina had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## Catu

Rest in peace, Nina. 

Big huges, Jean


----------



## LisaT

We'll miss you Nina.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl.


----------



## moei

A beautiful tribute.







Nina.


----------



## flyinghayden

A beautiful tribute to a lovely dog. Jean, I know only too well what you are going through right now. I know the heart-stopping terror when our friend's body suddenly stops fuctioning correctly. I have felt it more than once, and it never gets any easier. You tried your best to help her, and that can never be overlooked. I believe in the end, that is what saves us when we have to let them go. My thoughts are with you, and Nina, keep watch over your mom, she is really hurting now.


----------



## kelso

Beautiful Nina..Beautiful tribute
Rest in peace sweet girl


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Thank you all again-really. There are times I feel that logic like well, it's difficult but just so glad that she is at peace. Then there is that real feeling of I just miss her so much. But that just means that she was loved, and I guess that is okay. 

I picked up her ashes on Friday with Bruno and Kramer. When I got back to the car, her vet had left a nice message on the phone-I had called earlier to make Kramer's adequan appt., and it was perfect timing for that because what he said fit the situation so well. I have her "Phantom of the Opera" collar around the tin. 

I sent her tech a framed picture of Nina and a thank you that didn't say nearly well enough how much I appreciated that she was Nina's person at the vet office. And I decided to take Nina's supplement and medication money budget for the next couple of months and got two more of those Ruffwear harnesses on sale and had them sent to the vet clinic, either for them to use, to give to a needy person who cares well for their dog, or to rent out with a deposit while dogs need them. That harness got us through some rough times, and allowed her to get in the car for rides more easily, added to her quality of life, and I am hoping that others can benefit. 

Every day when I take Kramer out front to do potties, he goes to the spot where he and Nina were together last when she was happy and sniffs her place, like getting that smell is reassuring to him. 

Thank you all again.


----------



## GSD10

Jean...I am thinking of you and your pack and wishing you well. I can't say enough how fortunate we are to have you on the forum and how lucky your pack is to experience the love they do with you every day and beyond.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Oh what a wonderful tribute for a truly great girl!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANShe waited for me to come back to Cornell and get her, and then she knew she could let go. Her final gifts were so sweet-a wagging tail and pulling to get to the car, a final burger, de-eyeing her pig, and in her final time with me, looking for me when I would move away, and letting me know it was time to let her leave us.


Dogs seem to leave us when we're most vulnerable. Jean, my heart goes out to you, my deepest sympathies and condolences.


----------



## Daisy1986

Nina










Thinking of you Jean. 

That was very nice to donate the harnesses, good idea. I am sure someone will be very happy for the use of them.


----------



## ILGHAUS

There are no words. I am so sad for you.


----------



## Strongheart

i'm sorry i didn't see this, this is so sad jean, namaste to your girl


----------



## RebelGSD

Run free Nina girl...


This is a beautiful version of the Rainbow Bridge for you, Jean.

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## LuvourGSDs

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDRun free Nina girl...
> 
> 
> This is a beautiful version of the Rainbow Bridge for you, Jean.
> 
> http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


Loved that............thanks for sharing, tears again for me.......


----------



## luvmysheps

Oh Jean, I am so very sorry about Nina. She was a very loved doggie and you did everything you could for her.

I have tears running down my face here at work and hope no one comes in my office now.

She's not gone, you just can't see her now.


----------



## Avamom

What a wonderful tribute!

Nina was such a special girl, thank you for sharing her with us Jean!


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #3333FF">Everytime I hear this song, I think of my pups who have left this world.

MY HEART WILL GO ON (Celine Dion) 


Every night in my dreams I see you, I feel you 
That is how I know you go on. 
Far across the distance and spaces between us 
You have come to show you go on. 
Near, far, wherever you are, 
I believe that the heart does go on. 
Once more you open the door 
And you're here in my heart, 
And my heart will go on and on. 

Love can touch us one time and last for a lifetime, 
And never let go till we're gone. 
Love was when I loved you, one true time I hold to 
In my life we'll always go on. 
Near, far, wherever you are, 
I believe that the heart does go on. 
Once more you open the door 
And you're here in my heart, 
And my heart will go on and on. 

You're here, there's nothing I fear 
And I know that my heart will go on. 
We'll stay forever this way, 
You are safe in my heart, 
And my heart will go on and on. 

Rest in peace sweet Nina







</span>


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Thank you. Thanks for posting that Rainbow Bridge-that is really soothing. And the song as well. 

It's been a week. Weird to be Nina-less, not hear her crunching her ice cubes at bedtime, or seeing her flirt with Bruno, hitting Ava with her butt, but I also realize that the real Nina wasn't going to be here anyway because of that stupid cancer. Still doesn't mean that I don't miss her.









Thanks again for all your kindness through that whole awful episode. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Clare

Oh Jean - I havent been on here much, I'm sooo sorry. Such a beautiful tribute.


----------



## k9sarneko

I am so very sorry for your loss. She was an incredibly beautiful girl.


----------



## Laurie Brown

Oh my gosh Jean, I am in shock and truly saddened to be reading this thread. Lovely Nina with her "Clairol" fur, I can't believe she's gone. Run free sweetie and I hope you've met Gabby. Huge hugs to you Jean and your pack.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD Laurie-that thread has the story-it started out with hind leg weakness and progressed so quickly. I hope she's meeting lots of new friends-they both lived in the Albany area-maybe they can find a way to get a Grandma's pie at the Bridge! 

It still catches me by surprise that she's gone. Her vet office told me today that they were going to get me some kind of a memorial stone for her-from being unwanted-to being loved by all who met her.


----------



## GunnersMoms

Terribly sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Tula

I'm so overwhelmed at the news of so many great dogs of this board passing so recently. 

I am at a loss for words. RIP beautiful Nina.


----------



## G Girl

Jean, I am so sorry to hear this devasating news. Nina was a beautiful girl and I know how much you loved her. There are many of our rescue dogs who didn't make it, and also beloved former pets who will welcome her at the Bridge where she will run free with no more health problems. Please know that I'm thinking about you and your gang during this time of sadness.


----------



## MatsiRed

Jean,

Nina was beautiful, with a beautiful name. Did you give that to her? I looked it up, and saw that it means 'little girl' and 'beautiful eyes'.

I love the story of how she enjoyed hiding tiny treasures. It's a soothing image when you feel the pain of a fellow volunteer's loss of their pet.

I feel sadness for you, but mostly I feel admiration. So many dogs who were pulled from their murky path and escorted to Jean's castle where they are regarded as royalty. You embraced Nina, and she embraced you back tenfold, as rescues often do, and as you said, with that comes the inevitable pain when they leave us. The harder we love, the harder we fall, dogs and all.

Big hug.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Thank you all again. Donna-I wish there could be more. Like you, I encourage people to consider a senior when they rescue. And yes, dogs and all-so true. 

Nina was her name when I got her-I really liked it. And I loved all the variations it offered me-Ninee Tettrazini, NinaBoBina, NineeBeans, etc. She'd give me the "aren't you a silly one" look. 

Nina's tech brought over the memorial stone that their office got for Nina today. So sweet of them, because I hadn't even thought of doing that when they asked me about it. I put it near the fence where she would scratch herself. The other dogs would watch her-what is she doing? And she would go back and forth on that spot of fence, rubbing against it, giving herself a good scratch. I think she learned it when living in a kennel but you could see how much she enjoyed it. I was touched by their kindness and so happy that a dog like Nina, so close to not having anyone to care when she was gone, had so many touched by her passing.


----------



## kshort

Oh Jean, that is so beautiful. What a wonderful group of people they must be...


----------



## ninhar

> Originally Posted By: KShortOh Jean, that is so beautiful. What a wonderful group of people they must be...


Ditto. That is such a very nice memorial to her.


----------



## shilohsmom

What a lovely memorial stone. Nina has touched many of our lives.


----------



## Daisy1986

How nice. 

I really like that. It is beautiful!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

They are really good people. They earned Nina's trust over time-she went from orange stickers all over her chart, to standing to have her hiney shaved with no one holding her. 

I had to share this-Bruno goes over to the stone every day when we go out and then brings a toy over and plays in front of it. I don't know if he has always done that and I just never noticed, or what. But it's where he would play with her, or where she stalked him.









Here he is:









Here they were last winter:


----------



## Amaruq

Aweeeeee the last two pictures are so sweet. In the first picture it looks like Bruno is having a nice little "chat" with his old friend.







The second picture looks like Nina is telling him a secret.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Bruno still takes his toys over to the stone. They had a nice bond. 

On Kramer's gotcha day I did one of those snap the sky through the windshield without looking at it while you are driving things. When I looked at what I got today it made me think of Nina, so I played around a little with it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Jean, that is simply beautiful!


----------



## WiscTiger

Oh my Gosh Jean that is Perfect. I am stealing it to put with all her other pictures and I might add this to her Remember me page.

Val


----------



## moei

that is beautiful. I have tears just seeing that picture. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Vinnie

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANBruno still takes his toys over to the stone. They had a nice bond.
> 
> On Kramer's gotcha day I did one of those snap the sky through the windshield without looking at it while you are driving things. When I looked at what I got today it made me think of Nina, so I played around a little with it.


That's beautiful Jean.
I also want to thank you for sharing Nina with all of us.


----------



## Brightelf

I love the blended picture. Nina herself was and still is such a shining star. I love to hear how they bring their toys over to Nina's stone. How touching that they do this!! Look at Bruno. He looks so handsome and beautiful in his thick, shiny black and tan outfit. It looks like he _knows_ that Nina







is still nearby!


----------



## kshort

I don't know how I missed this. It's breathtaking, and gave me chills when I saw it...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Last year right around now, my radar was pinging that something was off with Miss Sweetie Nina. On the 15th it all started, and ended 9 days later. 

Nina and Bruno at the vet office on 9-15-08









But she is never far from thought. A flower for you Nina, I think she'd rather it be a cheeseburger.


----------



## Brightelf

Special, sweetie-girl Nina. So loved, so cherished. I love seeing her in your avatar, Jean. Wishing you comfort today Jean, and knowing that Nina is watching over you, along with The King.


----------



## kshort

> Quote: I think she'd rather it be a cheeseburger.


And so in tribute to Nina, a cheeseburger it shall be!









We all miss you sweet girl - and miss the beautiful and loving pictures and funny captions your mom used to post about you...


----------



## WiscTiger

Jean I was thinking about Nina today. I remember last year looking at my pretty double red begonia's and thinking how much she would like them because they are Red. I think when every I look at my red begonia's around this time of year it will always remind me of Nina.

Val


----------



## LisaT




----------

